# New Girl



## tamtam (May 18, 2012)

Hi everybody. really like reading around here. thought I would finally join
thanks for all the info here


----------



## Arnold (May 18, 2012)

tamtam, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## blergs. (May 18, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (May 18, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (May 18, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## charley (May 18, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## dirtwarrior (May 18, 2012)

welcome
show us your tits


----------



## ctr10 (May 18, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## dfwtp (May 19, 2012)

if that is you in the avi, you look awesome


----------



## HardcoreTraining (May 20, 2012)

Welcome to IM pretty lady!


----------



## aminoman74 (May 21, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Patriot1405 (May 21, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## ranman32566 (May 21, 2012)

Wecome...


----------



## IPGEAR (May 21, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## OrbitNutrition (May 21, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Ichigo (May 21, 2012)

Welcome to the best forum on the net.


----------



## Spraynpray (May 21, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## tamtam (May 21, 2012)

thank you everybody for the nice welcome


----------



## sassy69 (May 21, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## JillyRev (May 22, 2012)

hey girl!!!!!!!!!!!! welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GetFitorDie (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello and Welcome Im new to this site as well


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 20, 2012)

Welcome to the board


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 22, 2012)

Wlcome to IMF


----------

